# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Kambodscha >  Bilder,Fotos Filme aus dem alten Kombodscha

## schiene



----------


## schiene

hier ein paar alte Bilder aus Kambodscha.
Die Jahresangaben(17.Jahrhundert) auf den Bildern dürfte allerdings nicht stimmen.
Ich denke es ist das 19.Jahrhundert gemeint.

----------


## schiene

Phnom Phen 1904


1907

----------


## wein4tler

Ich denke das sind nicht die Jahreszahlen sondern die Bildnummern. Zu der Zeit (17. Jhdt.) gab es noch keine Fotografie. Die ersten nachweisbaren Experimente zum Fixieren des fotografischen Bildes stammen aus den letzten Jahren des 18. Jahrhunderts von Claude Niépce und Joseph Nicéphore Niépce (um 1798) und Thomas Wedgwood (1799).
Ab etwa 1815 begann der wohlhabende Advokat Joseph Nicéphore Niépce sich mit der Lithografie zu beschäftigen. Mit seinem von ihm selbst als Heliographie bezeichneten Verfahren gelang ihm 1822 eine Direktkopie eines Lithographie-Porträts auf einer asphaltbeschichteten Zinnplatte, welche nach Auflösen der unbelichteten Asphalt-Partien mit Lavendelöl graviert wurde und so vervielfältigt werden konnte.
Im Jahr 1829 schloss sich Niépce, wohl aus Geldmangel, brieflich mit Louis Daguerre zusammen, um die Erfindung weiterzuentwickeln. Niépce starb vier Jahre später, und Daguerre gelang es nach Niépces Tod erst 1837 eine belichtete, mit Silberjodid beschichtete Silberplatte in Quecksilberdämpfen zu entwickeln und anschließend in warmer Kochsalzlösung zu fixieren. Er verbesserte das Verfahren noch bis 1839 und François Arago, Leiter des Pariser Observatoriums, stellte es schließlich am 19. August 1839 der Pariser Akademie der Wissenschaften und damit der Öffentlichkeit als Daguerreotypie vor. Daguerres Verfahren erforderte nur noch eine Belichtungszeit von einem Bruchteil einer Stunde, schuf aber lediglich ein Unikat. Die immer noch verhältnismäßig lange Belichtungszeit konnte aber bereits Anfang 1840 ganz erheblich von 15 Minuten unter günstigen Lichtverhältnissen auf 45 Sekunden gesenkt werden, als die aufgrund ihrer Operngläser bekannte und seit 1756 bestehende Wiener Firma Voigtländer das erste analytisch berechnete Objektiv, das Petzvalobjektiv, vorstellte.

----------


## schiene

noch ein sehr interessanter Film aus dem Jahr 1937

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## schiene

noch ein paar ältere Postkarten Anfang 1900

----------


## schiene

noch ein paar Bilder aus der Vergangenheit..

----------


## schiene

noch ein  Bild,vermutlich aus dem 19.Jahrhundert

----------


## schiene

1910

----------


## schiene

Angkor Wat

----------


## schiene

1911

----------


## schiene

1907

----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene

kambodschanische "Hadrrock Band" ca.1900

----------


## schiene

1904

----------


## schiene



----------

